# 'Direct Reception' Helmet Cam for UK Audi Techs Give Owners Full View of Their Car's Repair



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: Audi UK]

Candid cameras will soon be focused on all Audi Centre service areas as part of a new Direct Reception initiative being rolled out across the network that will enable Audi customers to view in 'real time', and communicate with, technicians as they carry out diagnosis and repair work.

From the comfort of the Audi Centre reception area customers will have direct audio visual access to their cars as they are worked on by technicians equipped with 'Audi Cams' and two-way audio links. They will be free to talk to the technicians directly, and service advisors will be on hand to answer any questions that arise. The aim is to provide full exposure to the investigative and corrective work undertaken, maximising 'transparency' and instilling even greater confidence not only in the legitimacy of each diagnosis but also the quality of workmanship demonstrated by Audi trained technicians.

Customer feedback from Direct Reception pilot schemes has been overwhelmingly positive, with all participants polled so far confirming that they would recommend the service to others.

Commenting on the new initiative, Director of Audi UK Jeremy Hicks said: "Service departments throughout the industry are often accused of baffling customers with science - by offering ours full exposure to the work undertaken on their cars, and the ability to talk through that work with the technician involved, our aim is to demystify the process as fully as possible. We want to ensure that everyone who entrusts their Audi to us for servicing and repairs knows exactly where they stand and exactly what to expect."

As well as offering a straightforward, substantiated prognosis on the condition of every car, Audi Centres can also provide the added reassurance of fixed price maintenance to owners of A3, A4, A6 and TT models that are over 36 months old and powered by engines of up to (and including) 2.0-litres in capacity. Seven of the tasks carried out most frequently to these cars are covered by a fixed, all-inclusive and highly competitive price that applies nationally.

The tasks include major and minor services (£249 and £99 respectively), clutch replacement (front-wheel-drive £599, quattro £799), front and rear brake pad replacement (£99 front, £99 rear), front and rear pad and disc replacement (£229), front wiper blade replacement (£39), brake fluid change (£49) and cambelt replacement (£349).

Fixed price service plan for A1 customers

Buyers of the new Audi A1 premium compact hatchback can also specify an optional fixed price service plan which, for a one-off payment of just £250 (when the car is programmed to adhere to the long life service regime), will leave them safe in the knowledge that their servicing needs are covered financially for the first five years or 50,000 miles (whichever comes first).

All scheduled servicing, including brake fluid changes, is taken care of over this period, and any labour and parts (excluding items subject to wear and tear) involved are covered by a two-year Audi warranty.

Online service booking

Servicing for all Audi models can now be booked online by visiting www.audi.co.uk and clicking on 'owners area'.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmmm....
Very cool for the customer, but I would think, very annoying for the techs..

:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah as a dealer tech, and private owner mechanic I can only see this going bad, its good to keep them honest, but if a tech were to spill oil or drop a rim or do something that appeared -less-than-professional- the whole dealership could be under the microscope...not to mention someone in your ear while you are trying to stay profitable in your repair times.... .3 to replace cabin airfilter, .7 to do a 5k mile service..... its enough to focus on already with out adding a backseat driver....just my .2 cents


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Part of automotive repair is the usage of some colourful words.....

I would guess Audi wouldn't be impressed with some wrencher bashing his knuckles, and dropping f-bombs.


----------

